# Phrag. besseae 'BC5'



## lienluu (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, i suck at taking pics, even with a new nice camera. But i haven't had the time yet to play around and figure it out. 

Anyhow, here's a Phrag. besseae that recently opened. It's actually the second flower to open. The first flower was 8.8 cm, this one is 8.3 cm. It's from the recent OZ crop. This is from ('Bleeding Heart' x 'Colossal')


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 9, 2006)

Well Congrats on your new Canon EOS 30 D, THe picture is not that bad


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2006)

mmmmm, besseae.....

Mine are beginning to spike.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 9, 2006)

Excellent Lien!

thanks


----------



## Gideon (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Mahon (Nov 9, 2006)

Still a very nice shot!  8.8cm is quite wide!

If it makes you feel better, I suck even worse at taking pictures... I usually get those good finger-on-the-lens shots... 

-Pat


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 9, 2006)

Still a very nice picture.

Paphman910


----------



## lienluu (Nov 9, 2006)

Paphman910 said:


> Still a very nice picture.
> 
> Paphman910



It's not very clear. esp. the petals. Though that new bud is amazingly clear... i need to figure out how to use this thing. it's a waste!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2006)

lienluu said:


> It's not very clear. esp. the petals. Though that new bud is amazingly clear... i need to figure out how to use this thing. it's a waste!


Nice flower.
It's a matter of focus. If it looks sharp to you through the viewfinder, and the result isn't sharp, it's probably one of two things:
camera shake
wrong diopter
In your case, since the bud is sharp, I'd guess it's that the viewfinder doesn't match your eye prescription. That camera should have a little button or switch by the viewfinder that lets you change the diopter on the viewer. Be sure to focus on something distant when you change it.
It's also possible you might be trying to focus using the viewer, but the resolution/image is too low/small for critical focus. You have an SLR, so be sure to use the viewfinder to focus.


----------



## ScottMcC (Nov 10, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice flower.
> It's a matter of focus. If it looks sharp to you through the viewfinder, and the result isn't sharp, it's probably one of two things:
> camera shake
> wrong diopter
> ...



and furthermore...be sure you're using manual focus! autofocus is difficult to use for plant photos--it always seems to be trying to get the wrong thing. if you use the autofocus though, you can get around this problem slightly by depressing the shutter halfway and holding it, then gently moving slightly further or closer from the subject until it is exactly in focus. not ideal though...much easier to use a manual focus!


----------



## Marco (Nov 10, 2006)

Lovely besseae. Thanks Lien


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2006)

Heather said:


> mmmmm, besseae.....
> 
> Mine are beginning to spike.



Mine too!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

*Suspicious*

Heather, is that the plant you're supposed to be sending me?...oke:


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Heather, is that the plant you're supposed to be sending me?...oke:



Nope, I am keeping that one!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

Of course you are..


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

*Strange question*

Hey, by the way, does anyone have any BS Hanne Popow or flavum besseae hybrids they're looking to get rid of?


----------



## lienluu (Dec 2, 2006)

Third bloom on this spike, the form of this flower has been the best of the three. It's incredible if you compare it to the second bloom, they don't even look like they could be from the same plant.

Natural spread on this bloom is 8.7cm

I *think* the focus on this one is not bad


----------



## Heather (Dec 2, 2006)

You are re-kindling my love for besseae, Lien.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 2, 2006)

Lien, is there room for a cot underneath one of your greenhouse benches? I'm moving in there.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2006)

That is absolutely stunning, Lien!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow,that latest flower is outstanding. Great form and color.


----------

